# What Would You Want Done With Your Guitars If You Died?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't have any sentimental attachment to my Martin D-18 or Yamaha FG830 or any of my other gear. Sell them.

I would probably want my wife to hold on to my cheapie Yamaha FG441S and my Ibanez EX1500 in case the kids showed any interest. I learned on those guitars.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

can I have your D18?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I would like someone close to me to play them. Unlikely.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Goes to my kids if they want to sell them sell if they want to use then use.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I've thought about this...but haven't come up with an answer yet. I assume my wife will outlive me but, god bless her, she wouldn't know what to do with this stuff.

There's a great musical instrument lending library in Kingston (Joe's M.I.L.L.) that I could donate it to. I gave them 3 new Keith Urban amps at Christmas time that I had purchased earlier last year. That felt pretty good.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Same here as StevieMac. My wife and I have discussed it but I have not really thought about what I want to do with the gear once I pass. I have 3 daughters and a step-son who don't play any instruments. In fact, NONE of my family plays an instrument and there are almost 50 people in the clan. I'm thinking, I'll point out the ones I'd like to pass on, while I guess the rest go on sale.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> can I have your D18?


No.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guncho said:


> No.


not right now. when you die


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> not right now. when you die


I'm still warm you vulture!
lol


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My niece plays so she will get the bulk of my guitars


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If I _did_ leave these things to my wife to decide, I'm of two minds:

1) The responsible part of me says "Update inventory & values every so often and make sure that info remains handy to her";
2) The less sensible/fun loving part of me says "Leave it _entirely_ in her hands to disperse and almost certainly several folks will feel like they _just won the lottery!_"

Although it shouldn't be, it _feels_ like a really tough call to make. 😄


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I love my kids but they are currently 7 and 9. A Martin D-18 is wasted on them and there's nothing special about it to hold onto for ten+ years til one of them might be serious enough about playing and taking care of instruments to deserve it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> I've thought about this...but haven't come up with an answer yet. *I assume my wife will outlive me *but, god bless her, she wouldn't know what to do with this stuff.
> 
> There's a great musical instrument lending library in Kingston (Joe's M.I.L.L.) that I could donate it to. I gave them 3 new Keith Urban amps at Christmas time that I had purchased earlier last year. That felt pretty good.



I'm assuming the same thing. My family history: Step dad dead at 45, real dad dead at 46, mother dead at 62
wife has a grandmother that lived till 94, her mother is still going strong at 83, but her father passed at 78. I'm almost 5 years older than my wife
My wife wouldn't have a clue what to do with my guitars either. She's sentimental and a bit of a hoarder so I suspect she'd try to keep them for sentimental reasons. We still have her dads golf clubs in our storage, 12\13 years later.
Its hard for me to coach her on a future price to ask for them in a sale. And who knows what I'll hold on to. My 2 most valuable guitars are a Martin D-28 Authentic 1941 and a Martin D-18 Authentic 1939 and I'll have them till the end. Unless I win a lottery and can afford the real deal. I'd want her to sell every thing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> can I have your D18?





Guncho said:


> No.





vadsy said:


> not right now. when you die





Guncho said:


> I'm still warm you vulture!


This has provided me with my best laugh for several days!
Many thanks to both of you.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guncho said:


> I'm still warm you vulture!
> lol


you wont be for long judging by those shorty lug nuts you got.

anyways,, just an idea


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

vadsy said:


> you wont be for long judging by those shorty lug nuts you got.
> 
> anyways,, just an idea


I thought the exact same thing!!! I was gonna say, "You really don't trust those lugs, do ya?"


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My wife and I have actually talked about it. I said for most of them, sell, get what you can. I do have a list of "you should be able to get at least $x for this", etc.

I also have (for now a verbal) list of the ones to keep, and disperse to so and so. Not sure if she'll actually roll it out, but it ain't gonna be my problem.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm gonna give them away to the first GC members that offer their condolences.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm gonna give them away to the first GC members that offer their condolences.


My condolences. Do you need my shipping address?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

First dibs family, second dibs friends, anything left can be turned back into money.

Edit: why does this say "if you died" what voodoo do you have that we don't?


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I've decided to take them with me. Just have to figure out how.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> My condolences. Do you need my shipping address?


Sure. Just let me get a pen to write it do.................................................................. ack!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

My kids will take the ones they want, the rest will be sold. I think my son would take a few my daughter one.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> First dibs family, second dibs friends, anything left can be turned back into money.
> 
> Edit: why does this say "if you died" what voodoo do you have that we don't?


I come to suck your blood!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I hold a record of market value so they could be sold...


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

My fear is my wife will sell my guitars/bicycles/tools for what I _told_ her they cost.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I told my wife to offer my brother his pick of a guitar, and take the rest to Long & McQuade and take whatever cash they offer.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I need to do a Will.

Edit:

And, for the record, my family can go fuck themselves.

Actually, I should do a Will and publish it on here in case it’s contested after I cash in my chips.. lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I want the person or wolf who killed me to take them.

Or I want them sent to the grand ole opry with a note attached “trust me.. this guy was a legend in his basement.. you should display these”

Or I want them to be placed on my body when it is burned in the town square in front of dozen of strangers in attendance out of sheer curiosity.

What will likely happen is that I will die with one very valuable electric guitar that someone in my family has a reason to hold onto as an asset. Or they’ll have no idea and leave it in a garage for a few winters and then Chuck it in a donation bin.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

On a serious note..... a highschool friend who had perfect hair, and was the first "cool" kid I knew that played in a band, died in his early 20's. On of my clearest memories of him was day he brought his new guitar to school. It was a black Washburn A20-V. I don't think I ever played it, but I remember him playing YYZ and Tom Sawyer on it. 

Anyway...... Jim's guitar was buried with him. I often search for a used one.

All this is to say: @Milkman If you want my Byrdland you'll have to outlive me, and find my gravestone. It'll be 6 feet down from there.😂


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Weird title for the thread. Is the OP assuming most of us will be immortal?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Weird title for the thread. Is the OP assuming most of us will be immortal?


I for one plan on having my brain transplanted into a younger host body. He's chained up in my basement til I'm ready.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Slidewinder said:


> I've decided to take them with me. Just have to figure out how.


Here's your answer


Always12AM said:


> Or I want them to be placed on my body when it is burned in the town square in front of dozen of strangers in attendance out of sheer curiosity.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Me and the boys have "guitar wills" loosely defined.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some guitars one doesn't own. You're merely the current caretaker.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

We've talked about it...i keep an up to date ballpark *worth list on my phone, and have enough gear head friends that could help the better half sell...
But first...each of the spare parts gets to keep one, and i plan on getting buried with one...
Should i last long enough that the spare parts have spare parts...they can get in on it too
And @StevieMac ...Joes Mill is a great idea that should get worked into this too


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My wife and I discussed this at great length about a year ago as we were tackling our estate planning. I have nothing real high dollar so recouping money wouldn't be a big driving factor. In the end my son has already laid claim to my Strat and he'd probably keep my amp and pedal board. My other electrics would probably find there way to new homes though my wife may keep one to noodle on. My acoustics would be gone as she already has four of her own. A large part of our social circle are musicians so rehoming my gear wouldn't be difficult for her.


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm gonna sell mine and take up ukelele when I'm old enough and I "think it's coming". Then I'm gonna have my wife burn the ukelele with me when I die. One less uke.

EDIT: Step 1, fool my girlfriend into marrying me.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The tele, I don't really care.
The dobro (bought new when I was 17),
Get cremated
Have a luthier coat the inside with adhesive and coat it with my ashes
Donate it to Joe's MILL


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It doesn't matter, I'll be dead and my son can deal with what ever is left of my "estate".


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> It doesn't matter, I'll be dead and my son can deal with what ever is left of my "estate".


This is what keeps me up some nights when I consider my own father's situation. Let's just say "He likes his toys" so there will be a _shitload_ of things to sort through & disperse when he passes. Thankfully he recently divested himself of all but a couple of his amps. For reference he had vintage Marshalls etc so I helped him get fair prices on all of that. At last count he had over 15 guitars though so, again, I'm pretty sure Joes MILL will either receive armloads of guitars or a substantial monetary donation to help keep the place running.

Don't get me started on all the _non-musical_ toys we'll have to deal with though...ugh!


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I'd like at least one to end up with my brother in law, in case the niece and nephews show interest. BIL might even revive his interest.

The rest my wife can sell to pay for funeral expenses. So it's quite considerate of me to accumulate more guitars, when you think about it. I'm a saint, really.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I want to sell everything I own and then buy one large diamond and have it grafted into a tigers molar and tell my offspring “winner takes all”


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Over the last 10 years, I've been helping the widow of a deceased friend sell off much of his collection, which includes both guitars and synths, in addition to a wide variety of musical electronics and electronic gear. He had a good eye, and also left a spreadsheet with most of his gear enumerated and purchase price listed. Some stuff increased in value with time, and some depreciated. My role was to find customers, and research current resale value. I also bought a few pieces. I suspect we could have fetched more for some of the gear if we were willing to a) wait for the "right" buyer, and b) ship out of town or out of country. But the objective was to help her clear out the basement, with the least bother. Some of the guitars were clearly bought by flippers, since I would see them show up on Kijiji for higher prices than we received. The Fiesta Red American Standard Strat, however, that she bought for him because of his love for Hank Marvin and the Shadows (he was a native Brit), stays with the family.

The overall initiative has hemmed in my own gear acquisition. As my wife likes to point out, if something were to happen to me, she'd have no idea what any of my gear is worth. She notes that my late friend's wife has me to assist, while my wife would have no one.

As the thumb in my picking hand becomes more arthritic, I've been pondering selling off some of my gear. But then, all the woodworking gear my son has been packing the garage with makes me want to build guitars. So we'll see where all that goes.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> I want to sell everything I own and then buy one large diamond and have it grafted into a tigers molar and tell my offspring “winner takes all”


You've clearly given this some thought.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> You've clearly given this some thought.


Watching how alone my grandma was in her last few years aside from me, taught me a lot about how family works.

I’m a one in a billion family member / friend.
I’d be very surprised if I find someone like me to give anything to in the next 50 years.

And if my future family operates like my current one, their gonna have to fight a tiger if they want a cent from me lol.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I would want to give them away really. Selling them off would yield very little for the most part as I have never collected based on resale value. I buy what I like and if it's worthless to someone else tomorrow, so be it.

But the thought of a guitar I owned or especially one I built arriving at some worthy player's door is almost like a little part of me would live on.

I can think of several such people including members here.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I would want to give them away really. Selling them off would yield very little for the most part as I have never collected based on resale value. I buy what I like and if it's worthless to someone else tomorrow, so be it.
> 
> But the thought of a guitar I owned or especially one I built arriving at some worthy player's door is almost like a little part of me would live on.
> 
> I can think of several such people including members here.


This. I know with my wife it would be less about the money and more about finding an opportunity to "bless" someone who would appreciate them.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Woodchipper.
no one else is deserving to play them.

most of them are Gibsons anyway....so probably should have gone in the chipper straight after they “passed” QC.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it would be nice to think my grandson would play my guitar, but he won't. i highly doubt my grand daughters would be interested in them. in the end, it won't matter to me once i'm gone, so i don't think about it much. 

however, i told my oldest son where the document i wrote for him is, in my house. it details where my car & bike title is, what my debit and bank passwords are, and my action plan. 
if something ever happens where it looks for sure like i'm a gonner, or i'm already dead from whatever, it tells him to immediately transfer the titles to his name, empty my bank account, and max my credit card, and empty my house of anything he wants before anyone can stop him. i told him not to bother claiming my body or holding a funeral. it won't matter to me anyhow, bein' dead and all... he'll get whatever pension money i have coming, and insurance money. it's not much, but why spend any of it on me when i'm dead anyhow?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> This is what keeps me up some nights when I consider my own father's situation. Let's just say "He likes his toys" so there will be a _shitload_ of things to sort through & disperse when he passes. Thankfully he recently divested himself of all but a couple of his amps. For reference he had vintage Marshalls etc so I helped him get fair prices on all of that. At last count he had over 15 guitars though so, again, I'm pretty sure Joes MILL will either receive armloads of guitars or a substantial monetary donation to help keep the place running.
> 
> Don't get me started on all the _non-musical_ toys we'll have to deal with though...ugh!


Dad had old cars, motorcycles, firearms etc.. To pay the bills almost everything was sold....mom did keep one toolbox for my brothers and me. She also kept the Buick and the GMC but the acereage on Rattlesnake Point went and she bought a smaller acerage in the BX. Life goes on.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> I want to sell everything I own and then buy one large diamond and have it grafted into a tigers molar and tell my offspring “winner takes all”


Bye Bye Tiger.








BTW that's an AH 8 Bore. .835 bullet diameter. Both barrels are rifled. Bye bye anyone else too if needed.
Could use this I guess tho it is a bit smaller bore, .577. Doesn't load as fast as the 8 bore but shoots a bit further.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> Bye Bye Tiger.
> View attachment 352830
> 
> BTW that's an AH 8 Bore. .835 bullet diameter. Both barrels are rifled. Bye bye anyone else too if needed.
> ...


Just make sure you are in a Jeep lol.
Because Tigers are pretty fast.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> it would be nice to think my grandson would play my guitar, but he won't. i highly doubt my grand daughters would be interested in them. in the end, it won't matter to me once i'm gone, so i don't think about it much.
> 
> however, i told my oldest son where the document i wrote for him is, in my house. it details where my car & bike title is, what my debit and bank passwords are, and my action plan.
> if something ever happens where it looks for sure like i'm a gonner, or i'm already dead from whatever, it tells him to immediately transfer the titles to his name, empty my bank account, and max my credit card, and empty my house of anything he wants before anyone can stop him. i told him not to bother claiming my body or holding a funeral. it won't matter to me anyhow, bein' dead and all... he'll get whatever pension money i have coming, and insurance money. it's not much, but why spend any of it on me when i'm dead anyhow?


Your city/state will charge for disposing of the body (they'll go after who ever claims the pension and insurance) so you might as well do what I'm going to have done. Burn me, put half the ashes in a full tank of gas in what ever bike I have at the time and mix the other half in a keg of beer.....then take me for one last ride.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Just make sure you are in a Jeep lol.
> Because Tigers are pretty fast.


Not when parts of them are missing like their front legs and they get bounced back 20 or so feet. A 12 gauge pump with bear loads.....slug then 00 buckshot then slug then 00 buckshot etc....but you can get further away from the tiger with the 8 bore.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> Not when parts of them are missing like their front legs and they get bounced back 20 or so feet. A 12 gauge pump with bear loads.....slug then 00 buckshot then slug then 00 buckshot etc....but you can get further away from the tiger with the 8 bore.


Maybe if he’s already sedated he’ll lay still enough to let that sequence of events unfold.

But a 550lbs cat that can walk through dry brush quieter than a mouse and get 6 feet behind you without you knowing is still something you want to be in a Jeep when you fight lol.

Tigers have about 2 million years hunting experience on us.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> Tigers have about 2 million years hunting experience on us.


the ultimate land-based killing machine. you cannot escape them. they handle cold and heat. the can climb, swim, and run. still, it's better to fight 2 tigers than one


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> the ultimate land-based killing machine. you cannot escape them. they handle cold and heat. the can climb, swim, and run. still, it's better to fight 2 tigers than one


Large predators are generally dangerous, but a tiger specifically is so agile and quiet and dynamic and powerful that they make me a lot more concerned than a bear or a large dog.

I think anything that spends their whole life naked in the woods and wants to eat my brain and can jump 15-20 feet and get within 6 feet of me without me knowing is a holy terror.

I’m pretty competent in operating tools that could kill a tiger, but when I realize a tiger is 6 feet behind me or directly on top of me, I want to arrive at this knowledge from the safety of a vehicle lol.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Umm .. we're in Canada, eh?!
Unless one plans on hopping into the tiger pit at their local zoo ..


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> however, i told my oldest son where the document i wrote for him is, in my house. it details where my car & bike title is, what my debit and bank passwords are, and my action plan.
> if something ever happens where it looks for sure like i'm a gonner, or i'm already dead from whatever, it tells him to immediately transfer the titles to his name, empty my bank account, and max my credit card, and empty my house of anything he wants before anyone can stop him. i told him not to bother claiming my body or holding a funeral. it won't matter to me anyhow, bein' dead and all... he'll get whatever pension money i have coming, and insurance money. it's not much, but why spend any of it on me when i'm dead anyhow?


As long as you're still alive he may be able to get away with some of that but any manipulation of your assets after you're declared dead would land him in a heap of legal trouble.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> the ultimate land-based killing machine. you cannot escape them. they handle cold and heat. the can climb, swim, and run. still, it's better to fight 2 tigers than one


Put a Tiger against a Polar Bear and in most instances the Tiger will loose. Not too sure how they would do against Hippos either or an Elephant. 


Always12AM said:


> Maybe if he’s already sedated he’ll lay still enough to let that sequence of events unfold.
> 
> But a 550lbs cat that can walk through dry brush quieter than a mouse and get 6 feet behind you without you knowing is still something you want to be in a Jeep when you fight lol.
> 
> Tigers have about 2 million years hunting experience on us.


Simple really, just send in one or two of your offspring who would want the diamond ahead and just follow behind. Or, just tie a few up to trees and just wait. Kill two birds with one stone so to speak. Considering that there are more tigers in captivity than the wild.....they say there are more captive tigers in the states than there are wild ones in the world so odds are I'd see the tiger long enough to take care of it. 


laristotle said:


> Umm .. we're in Canada, eh?!
> Unless one plans on hopping into the tiger pit at their local zoo ..


Seems there's quite a few kicking around outside of zoos and from the sounds of it Ont. is the hot spot. Almost a 1000, some could be almost in your back yard.








What every Tiger King fan should know about Canada’s own Joe Exotics


Tiger King seems to take place in a reality far, far away. However, you might be surprised to know that there are thousands of big cats being kept as pets and...




www.worldanimalprotection.ca


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> As long as you're still alive he may be able to get away with some of that but any manipulation of your assets after you're declared dead would land him in a heap of legal trouble.


You had the courage to write what I wanted to. I have been an executor for the most part of three estates.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> You had the courage to write what I wanted to. I have been an executor for the most part of three estates.


I've only been an executor once but we recently went through an extensive process with an estate planner when getting our own affairs in order and it was quite an eye opener. My wife said her father had the same "empty the accounts out immediately" plan years ago but learned the error of his ways when they actually went to get a legal will made up. In a non spousal situation you're assets enter a whole new world once the coroner signs the death certificate.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> As long as you're still alive he may be able to get away with some of that but any manipulation of your assets after you're declared dead would land him in a heap of legal trouble.


So just do it before you're declared dead. A POA might come in handy but isn't always necessary. Not needed when it comes to cleaning the house out same if the transfer papers for the vehicles are already signed but not dated. In this electronic age the bank accts. are easy tho the credit cards might take a bit of thinking. Pensions, insurance and the like would have to wait until a death certificate has been issued. A living will is one way to go if you decide to have a will.


----------



## Big Fuzz (Dec 1, 2010)

All my gear will be locked away from my ex wife and frozen in carbonite until my kids are in their 30’s


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> So just do it before you're declared dead. A POA might come in handy but isn't always necessary. Not needed when it comes to cleaning the house out same if the transfer papers for the vehicles are already signed but not dated. In this electronic age the bank accts. are easy tho the credit cards might take a bit of thinking. Pensions, insurance and the like would have to wait until a death certificate has been issued. A living will is one way to go if you decide to have a will.


Agreed, there are some things you can do if the person is still living but there's really not a lot of benefit. 
As for a living will, it only addresses end of life wishes and has no bearing on assets. You'd still need a formal will if it's a non spousal situation.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

greco said:


> You had the courage to write what I wanted to.


why should it take courage? everyone has the right to speak, regardless of whether or not someone may agree. 
besides, it's good to know that i may have to change the plan a little


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> Agreed, there are some things you can do if the person is still living but there's really not a lot of benefit.
> As for a living will, it only addresses end of life wishes and has no bearing on assets. You'd still need a formal will if it's a non spousal situation.


When my mom was dieing she did a living will.....nothing more formal than that. All the assets to be sold were sold and all the bank accts, bonds etc. were cashed in and divided between the 4 of us. All the pensions.....her's and my dad's went into an acct that my sister used to pay the rent on her place and what ever other bills there were. That took about half the pension income and left a nice sum at the end of each month. When the pensions and insurance money were stopped what was left in the bank acct. was devided up between the 4 of us also. By then my dad had been dead for 40 years so no spouse.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> why should it take courage? everyone has the right to speak, regardless of whether or not someone may agree.
> besides, it's good to know that i may have to change the plan a little


"Courage" was just a poor choice of words on my part. I was tired and just wanted to support what @GuitarT had written.
I would certainly suggest reviewing your existing plan with a lawyer.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Bye Bye Tiger.
> View attachment 352830


man, that's a sweet looking piece


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


>


Yet the guy filming feels perfectly safe?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> man, that's a sweet looking piece


1888. It loads up to 12 drams of black powder per shell. Your average 12 gauge loads 2 1/2 drams. 
Not too sure if this is the same rifle but it's a lot louder and has more kick than my .577 Snider Enfield.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Yet the guy filming feels perfectly safe?


He's got bait out there that is pissing off the pussy cat.


----------

